# pacesetter catback for the 05 gto



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

I am looking to mod my car in the next few months but I only have a certain amout i can spend. I'm pretty sure I'm gonna get the pacesetter long tubes but I was curious about the catback from them. Anybody have a sound clip of this kit? PaceSetter Performance 86-2810 - PaceSetter American Muscle Car Exhaust Systems - Overview - SummitRacing.com


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It isn't even made of stainless steel.

Your better off just getting an axle back from a better brand for about the same price.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

When I purchased my GTO last Fall previous owner had Pacesetter TFX system on the car, it is a cat back system deleting resonator and has H pipe. I do not have a clip of sound, but was not much louder than stock, but much lower in tone and made good power. Fit and finish was very good. It is not stainless steel and I have since deleted mufflers and will be adding Pacesetter LT headers to car this winter.


----------



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

I had an exhaust for my stealth made out of the same material. I had the car for 4 years and the exhaust still looks awesome. I just wanted to kinow how the fit was and the sound was. The aluminized steel isnt bad material its not stainless but still works. Thanks for the info. If I can get a full catback for the same price as 2 mufflers, I'm gonna get it as long as the sound and fitment is good.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

yellow goat said:


> Thanks for the info. If I can get a full catback for the same price as 2 mufflers, I'm gonna get it as long as the sound and fitment is good.


Either route won't net you any HP so for about the same price why not just go with some high quailty and proven mufflers?


----------



## goatman22 (Sep 16, 2011)

If you are looking for inexpensive I have herd that pacesetters are good for the price but will have issues sometime in the late future always try obx. Headers and exhaust as well all stainless and.great fitment I am not sure how the exhaust sounds but the headers worked great and installed just like anyothers. All depends on what you are looking for. If it is sound just get some headers and delete your mufflers in the stock system. Real popular route.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using AutoGuide.Com Free


----------



## Agenthol302 (May 18, 2011)

goatman22 said:


> If you are looking for inexpensive I have herd that pacesetters are good for the price but will have issues sometime in the late future always try obx. Headers and exhaust as well all stainless and.great fitment I am not sure how the exhaust sounds but the headers worked great and installed just like anyothers. All depends on what you are looking for. If it is sound just get some headers and delete your mufflers in the stock system. Real popular route.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using AutoGuide.Com Free


yea but hes on a budget so headers prob wouldnt be the route to go....i would say just a axle back or muffler swap should be enough for you


----------



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

The Pacesetter headers are a good price for me. It's not that I cant afford to mod my car but I dont see the reason to spend over 600 dollars on headers and like a G on an exhaust system. If I just delete the mufflers wont that lose power? What mufflers are good and sit just like the stockers?


----------



## goatman22 (Sep 16, 2011)

If you go with pacesetter look at the obx as well they are basically the same as the kooks all stainless aswell most.common exhaust I have seen are the loudmouth slp and the spintech. 

Deleteing the muffler does not always mean loss in HP it usually increasing top end performance but since cut in backpressure your.low end will be cut by very small amount. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using AutoGuide.Com Free


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

OBX are SLP knock offs for our cars. Unless they have a Kooks knock off now. If so I may look into that.


----------



## The_Moo (Dec 21, 2011)

Either way you go make a video.

I believe doing it right. The stock headers are restrictive that's a fact. So just get a good set of headers and then see where you sit and if you like that sound and power.


----------



## goatman22 (Sep 16, 2011)

Bwinc you correct they are.not kook knockoff thanks for catching that!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using AutoGuide.Com Free


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I have pacesetter longtubes and catless mids. along with having dual spintechs welded in place of the orginal mufflers. The sound is awesome thats what i would go with.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Back pressure is never good. Air velocity is what you're concerned with. That said get whatever LT headers you can afford for the performance and leave the catback alone. The stock unit is stainless and you get no performance gain spending money on noise. Save it for some real parts or spend it on a real tune which is a good idea after headers..


----------

